# Pedigree Puppy Food



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a friend who just bought a Maltese last week. He was born in October and the breeder was feeding him Pedigree Puppy Food....so she went out and bought a big ol bag of this.







She has been e-mailing and calling me with all kinds of questions and advice. She has just told me that her puppies stools are kind of Mushy. 

Is this food any good? Should I tell her to switch to something better? I mentioned Nutro to her.

THANKS EVERYONE.









She does not have as much time as I do to be on the internet and of course she only wants the best for her new little man and wants to start off on the right foot. I told her I have learn *SOOOOOOOO * MUCH from everyone here and how I would help her out as much as I can.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be a food I would recommend. The mushy stool could just be from stress if she just got the puppy. 



> INGREDIENTS
> 
> GROUND YELLOW CORN, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, RICE, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), NATURAL POULTRY FLAVOR, WHEAT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, SALT, BREWERS DRIED YEAST, WHEAT FLOUR, CARAMEL COLOR, WHEAT GLUTEN, VEGETABLE OIL, CALCIUM CARBONATE, TAURINE*, VITAMINS (DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], CHOLINE CHLORIDE,L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*], VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), MARIGOLD MEAL (SOURCE OF LUTEIN*), TRACE MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE).[/B]


Notice that the first and fourth ingredient are corn products. Corn can cause allergies and are used as a filler. It doesn't seem to have a lot of nutrients in it. That means the puppy would have to eat more of it to get all the nutrients it needs. I would recommend your feed switches the puppy to a different brand. 

If she got the food at a pet store like PetsMart or PetCo they will take back the food even if she has used some.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Well, it wouldn't be a food I would recommend. The mushy stool could just be from stress if she just got the puppy.
> 
> QUOTE





> INGREDIENTS
> 
> GROUND YELLOW CORN, CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, RICE, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS, SOURCE OF VITAMIN E), NATURAL POULTRY FLAVOR, WHEAT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE, SALT, BREWERS DRIED YEAST, WHEAT FLOUR, CARAMEL COLOR, WHEAT GLUTEN, VEGETABLE OIL, CALCIUM CARBONATE, TAURINE*, VITAMINS (DL-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], CHOLINE CHLORIDE,L-ASCORBYL-2-POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*], VITAMIN A ACETATE, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], D-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), MARIGOLD MEAL (SOURCE OF LUTEIN*), TRACE MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE).[/B]


Notice that the first and fourth ingredient are corn products. Corn can cause allergies and are used as a filler. It doesn't seem to have a lot of nutrients in it. That means the puppy would have to eat more of it to get all the nutrients it needs. I would recommend your feed switches the puppy to a different brand. 



Thanks for posting the ingredients.







I did a quick copy and paste and sent it to her via e-mail. I told her I would look into a better brand dog food for him. I'm sure I will get a few suggestions on here. 

This is great...thanks. 

If she got the food at a pet store like PetsMart or PetCo they will take back the food even if she has used some.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Innova just came out with a small bite dry dog food. I think it comes in the puppy version. I know Royal Canines puppy food is pretty small so it should work. That's an ok food. I gave it to Lexi when she was a puppy. 

I don't know anything about Nutro so I can't help.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Innova just came out with a small bite dry dog food. I think it comes in the puppy version. I know Royal Canines puppy food is pretty small so it should work. That's an ok food. I gave it to Lexi when she was a puppy.
> 
> I don't know anything about Nutro so I can't help.[/B]



Chulita is on Innova. It's in a Maroon looking bag. I wonder if that's the same one. Do you have a picture of it??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136751
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't have a picture. It just recently came out and not all areas have it. I noticed my pet food store now carries it in the adult food. It says Small Bite or Small Breed on it.

I checked Innova's website and its still not listed on there. I know its been available in test markets for awhile (CA, NYC, etc.)


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136753
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..o.k. got it. THANKS FOR CHECKING. The Innova Chulita on is of course for Puppies and they are little small trinagle looking things...LOL To me they seem pretty small. I wonder how small the new Small Bites must be.







LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Download a copy of the Animal Protection Institute's article _What's Really in Pet Food_? It's a real eye opener and a must read for a new pet owner.

Pedigree and anything you can buy in a grocery store is the worst of what's out there.

http://www.api4animals.org/facts?p=359&more=1


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I have a friend who just bought a Maltese last week. He was born in October and the breeder was feeding him Pedigree Puppy Food....so she went out and bought a big ol bag of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We used to feed our outside dogs Pedigree before I knew any better. They had LOTS of big poop that was often loose/mushy.

I changed to the higher end of the Walmart Brand Lamb and Rice that has meat as its first ingredient and the change in the POOP was AMAZING! They still don't eat the BEST food, but they are both healthy and smaller/less poop was a plus in our books.


----------

